# Low battery warning



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Yesterday I was doing a fuel filter change. I cycled the ignition and let the low pressure pump prime the new filter to check for leaks. After, the first start chugged a while and failed. The display flashed a warning like “BATTERY LOW - START ENGINE” or very similar.

Is that a good warning sign it’s time for a new battery before winter is here? Original purchase was March 2018 so the factory battery is 3.5+ years old.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I would go to your local auto parts store and have them test the battery and see if the battery is on its last legs. From my experience of working in auto parts, they can do a load test on the battery and I can only imagine that a 3+ yr old battery is about done. The warning you got was because the battery was unable to maintain the charge required With winter coming, you will be better suited to buy a new battery. before you get stuck somewhere when it is cold.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

All depends if you had the ignition on or on accessory for a while not realizing it.
The message was triggered by a voltage drop determined by the computer as to when to notify you. I had this on my Colorado diesel after I was sitting in my truck listening to the radio in accessory mode for about 30 minutes. I started my truck and and it charged up no problem. You can have the battery checked or just drive the vehicle normally and look at your voltage display while driving. Then see what it reads after it's been off for a while or the next day. Another thing is did you add any aftermarket accessories and hot wire it to the battery? Don't rule out a alternator going bad. It can fail slowly and not properly charge the battery but yet still keep things going until the battery message pops up. That's why I mentioned check your battery voltage with the engines running. 
If you have doubts and the age of the battery is a concern then have it checked or replace it. Remember to purchase an AGM battery type.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

I did about 4 starts of the engine in short succession. I was using a driveway with a ramp up into a garage as a parking spot to have a low spot to get under the car. It took about 4 starts to move the car and the “Oops, a little forward” and “Oops, let’s move it to the right a bit.”

I then changed the filter and used accessory mode to prime it for about 45 seconds. It was after the long cranking start that misfired and quit that the message popped up.

It could just be caused by the 5-6 starts that I didn’t run the car much, combined with the fuel pump running a bit.

It still sounds like a warning that the battery is beginning a downhill slide.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

It sounds very much that the battery is about to die. A healthy battery should have handled more than you just did with it. I would also check the alternator health while you are at it. Battery voltage should read around 13.5V with a healthy alternator and the engine running.

Depending on what you find it might be worth a new battery. Going in to winter it would suck to crap out at 0*F and you are stuck somewhere. If you decide to roll the dice then charge up the jump pack and carry it with you for self rescue.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Hah, engine off and the battery was reading 12.1 volts at Interstate.

My wallet is now $239 lighter.


----------



## boucivicsir (Aug 17, 2021)

dont want to hijack, but my td 9 speed (with start stop) didnt start yesterday. it was -27c (-37 windchill...) today it's ok it started well ... i think battery is done though, while cruising normally when up to temp, center gauge shows 15.1V with a little variation.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

15.1V is normal to see. -27C (so ~-16F) is right around the same temp where our 1st gen failed to start due to gelled fuel one year.

When you say it didn't start to you mean it didn't crank at all, or it cranked and cranked but never caught.


----------



## boucivicsir (Aug 17, 2021)

MP81 said:


> 15.1V is normal to see. -27C (so ~-16F) is right around the same temp where our 1st gen failed to start due to gelled fuel one year.
> 
> When you say it didn't start to you mean it didn't crank at all, or it cranked and cranked but never caught.


Cranked 3-4 cycles but never caught up. Until battery went out . Little boost , cranked faster started right up… everything normal then


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

MP81 said:


> -27C (so ~-16F) is right around the same temp where our 1st gen failed to start due to gelled fuel one year.


I'd have thought fuel was winterized to that level without needing additives. That's right on the edge, and I guess you got a bad batch.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Barry Allen said:


> I'd have thought fuel was winterized to that level without needing additives. That's right on the edge, and I guess you got a bad batch.


last jan my gen1 didnt wouldnt start in -40, like it always had, had never put additives in

i dragged it in the shop at work, warmed it up, added antigel, changed fuel filter and new battery, it started after that erry day in -40, didnt like it, but would start

i changed glowplugs 2 mos ago, and again at work in -30, no start, hardly cranking, waited a couple days til it was -5, added antigel, drove awhile, then got -30 again, no cranking hardly, used torpedo heater to warm it up for an hour, instant start

so now at home, i installed inline coolant hose heater, lets see if see starts in -30/40 now...should, 1yr old battery, new glow plugs

erry year prior to last, reliable start in winter....so dunno whats goin on...i buy the same fuel as always


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> I'd have thought fuel was winterized to that level without needing additives. That's right on the edge, and I guess you got a bad batch.


It's supposedly winterized - but it's possible they modify the amount based on temps we normally see (-16F is not typical for SE Michigan). We had to go get Diesel 911 (once someone could give us a ride to the store) to thaw it.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

12.5 V is normal battery voltage with the engine off. Engine running 14.3 to 14.5 is a good value. With a new battery I have seen 15.x but it soon settled out to 14.3 to 14.5 V. If the alternator is going bad then you will not see the 14+ volts and you will see a steady drop on the battery voltage.

a good battery you should be able to run accessories for better than 30 minutes Maybe as much as 45 minutes


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I went 2 1/2 hours with headlights on and voltage regulator unplugged. On a pinto.

That's startup and all freeway. 55mph was the speed back then. It was a long journey.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

MP81 said:


> It's supposedly winterized - but it's possible they modify the amount based on temps we normally see (-16F is not typical for SE Michigan).


True story. I came close to a non-start when it was -22ºF. Following that cold spell I noticed numerous fuel stations put notices on their pumps that the Diesel fuel is treated to -10ºF and you can buy additives in the store if you want better protection. Must have been a widespread number of non-start complaints. I guess they are not going to make the effort to treat a batch of fuel for a once-a-year cold spell, so they'll just leave it up to you.

When it starts getting that cold is when I put an extra shot of Power Service white bottle in the tank and drive the car to circulate it all through the filter and fuel system.


----------



## phil1734 (Aug 30, 2019)

All of my GM vehicles give the "low battery stay engine" warning within 2-3 minutes if the key is in service mode (what we used to just call "on") but only the Cruze ever refused to start afterwards.

ACC mode to listen to the radio, I've never seen it come up.

FWIW, the dealers/mechanics I had do my warranty work on the car were pretty good with the Cruze/Equinox/Colorado diesels, and they weren't surprised at all that it was on it's third battery at 4yrs/50,000 miles. The small diesels only get two solid years, maybe less in cold climates, out of them for whatever reason.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't recall hearing from many on here with 2nd gen diesels about going through batteries even faster than us 1st gen diesel owners do - ours seems to roughly be a ~four-year maintenance item.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

phil1734 said:


> The small diesels only get two solid years, maybe less in cold climates, out of them for whatever reason.


I'd love to hear their explanation for that one. I always get a sensible chuckle out of car mechanics that have anecdotal stories about X, Y, or Z but don't have any rational explanation.

"I tell you, any of those Impalas with the sunroofs go through brake pads like I change my socks! The ones with solid roofs are fine, though..."

If they can back their stories up with an actual explanation, it's one thing. But random claims that don't pass the smell test are hilarious.


----------



## phil1734 (Aug 30, 2019)

No idea, and based on my experience I had no reason to question them. 

In both cases the battery was no longer able to start the car at ~30F after sitting for 5-6 days, and in both cases the battery was replaced for free under warranty so I didn't care to investigate.

My short term solution was to carry my jump-pack when traveling far from home (which I usually do anyway,) long term solution was to dump the car altogether.


----------

